# Auto World Fall 2016



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Here are the AW cars scheduled for release from now to the end of the year, according to the distributor price list.

Nascar Stock Car Shootout race set - Jun
2 generic cars

S3 Nascar R1 - Aug
Dale Earnhardt Jr.
Jeff Gordon
Jimmie Johnson
Kasey Kahne

RR 11 Nascar Rig and Car - Sep
Danica Patrick
Jimmie Jonson

Nascar Team Hendrick Motorsports race set - Sep
Dale Earnhardt Jr.
Jeff Gordon

Nascar Stewart-Haas race set - Oct
Tony Stewart
Kevin Harvick

Ghostbusters Haunted Highway 2 race set - Jun
Ecto-1A Cadillac ambulance
Police car
Taxi

TJ 19 Legends of the 1/4 Mile - Super Stocks - Oct
1964 Ford Thunderbolt - Georgia Shaker - Hubert Platt
1970 Chevelle - Red Alert - Bobby Hamilton
1966 Nova - Grumpy's Toy - Bill Jenkins
I don't know if there will be Iwheels.

TJ 20 Muscle Cars USA - Nov
1968 Camaro
1969 Nova SS
1969 Dodge Charger
1970 Chevelle
1970 Mustang Boss 429
1970 Hemicuda (The last TJ Hemicuda was a JL car.)
I don't know if there will be 1 or 2 colors per car. I don't know if there will be Iwheels.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

No xtraction


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Piz said:


> No xtraction


Nope, except for the 2 semis. There are no X-Traction cars this year.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

The Stewart-Haas cars will most likely be Chevy, which will be real dumb as they are switching to Ford for next season.
Useless set.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Pomfish said:


> The Stewart-Haas cars will most likely be Chevy, which will be real dumb as they are switching to Ford for next season.
> Useless set.


It takes a while to take the cars from idea to production. The licensed cars represent a snapshot that is only accurate for a window of time. Sponsors, car brands, and drivers can change. We saw that in the NHRA cars. 

I don't follow Nascar. I am more of a drag race fan. But I think that the Nascar series will be a big success for AW. This year they are doing 3 race sets, a 4 car release, and a couple of rigs with car. I figure next year they will do Fords. Time will tell.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I get it, it's just that the average Nascar fan is very fickle, they only want the newest logo's on their merchandise.
That market is a double edge sword. lot's of potential buyers but outlandish license fees.
Life Like learned all about that and got out of slot cars altogether.

The Dale Jr. cars will probably pay the bills on their own, so AW should be good with those Chevy cars.
Great to see new product anyway.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Since the NASCAR releases are for the Super III chassis, how do you think they'll run on a new Tomy track set with 120 Ohm controllers? I don't think they'll budge on the 8V Tri-Power setting. At the 12V setting, they'll scrape around the track like a street sweeper. At the expert setting...? And I see on the "RACE SET FEATURES" list, it says "100% Compatible with Tomy AFX Sets."


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

*pics of AW NASCAR Sets*

here are some pics of the AW NASCAR sets

https://slotsnstuff.com/auto-world-nascar-19-race-set.html
https://slotsnstuff.com/auto-world-nascar-26-race-set.html


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Suggestion for SlotsnStuff based on those two links just posted... The shipping charge indicated at the top of the ad/link ($14.95) is not consistent with the shipping charge listed at the bottom of the ad/link ($9.95).


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I think AW misspelled Stewart-Haas in the ad. It is hard to be perfect.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

docsho said:


> here are some pics of the AW NASCAR sets
> 
> https://slotsnstuff.com/auto-world-nascar-19-race-set.html
> https://slotsnstuff.com/auto-world-nascar-26-race-set.html


Thanks for the photos. HT let's us all look out for each other. You have to be a super sleuth to get all of the info gathered together about what is up-coming. 

Here are the usual suspects that I check.

Bad L
Omnimodels
AW shopping
AW Facebook
Ebay
Model Car Racing magazine

I will add Slots n Stuff to my list.

A buddy of mine gets me a copy of the distributor price list.

It would be nice if AW would post it all on one site. Is this the thrill of the hunt?


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I also monitor Tower Hobbies

site
TowerHobbies.com | Search Results

New ghostbuster 2
TowerHobbies.com | Auto World Ghostbusters Haunted Highway 14'

New AW Nascar
TowerHobbies.com | Auto World NASCAR Stock Car Shoot 10'

The NASCAR Set was available 2 days ago when I ordered it, now I see that it is not available until late june. Also I received free shipping.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

docsho said:


> I also monitor Tower Hobbies
> 
> site
> TowerHobbies.com | Search Results
> ...


Guess all those "Slimed" Eco-1's, didn't sell much as singles.... Bubba 123


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

But... I thought Jeff Gordon was retired???


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Ford, Chevy, Xtraction, Toyota, nascar, SEMI, no SEMI nothing I want.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

TK Solver said:


> Suggestion for SlotsnStuff based on those two links just posted... The shipping charge indicated at the top of the ad/link ($14.95) is not consistent with the shipping charge listed at the bottom of the ad/link ($9.95).



At the bottom, it says "Track Sets Are Not Included" so they must have fixed it now


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Interested in the specs on that "new" banked turn. 
Could that be a 15" banked corner?


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

The Catalina Taxi in the Ghostbusters set is a set only car, just like the Sheriff Buford T Justice Catalina police car in the Smokey and the Bandit set.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Yep......still not a single thing that AW makes I'll spend $10 bucks on.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

While the out of the box AW chassis is not a quality piece, some of the new bodies are well done. Just add your favorite A/FX or Tomy chassis to them and call it a day.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

One of the guys in my club works at a hobby shop and he got some of the new NASCARs to use as IROC cars. Those will be called "Hobby Stocks", we will be running them at the HOCOC Big Dog Shootout in January. I saw the cars at our last race and the paint jobs look good. 1:1 NASCARs are a real moving target to model because the paint schemes change from race to race. When he bench tested the cars several of them burned up due to a poor gear mesh. Replacement cars are on the way however. If I bought one of these cars I would turn the rear wheels by hand and if the mesh felt rough I would not try to run the car until the gear was replaced. In my opinion you should not have to repair a car before you run it, however these are the only set type inline cars now being made besides the AFX cars and the Micro Scalextric cars that are very rare in the US.
A 120 ohm controller would be a very poor match for any conventional car with a standard 6 ohm motor. I would expect the Auto World cars would be a real handful if you used an AFX power supply at the Expert setting.


----------

